# Schwinn Tiger I recently purchased



## DNINIT (Feb 10, 2022)

Newbie here. Recently picked up this bike and I'm sure I'll have a lot of questions!


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 10, 2022)

Wow, someone was using that for yard art. Judging by the chain guard, that's most likely a 1954-55 model. 

Welcome to the Cabe!


----------



## Nashman (Feb 10, 2022)

Welcome to the Cabe!


----------



## Boris (Feb 10, 2022)

You actually can get that bike to look a million times better without even repainting it. Plenty of how-tos in "Restoration Tips" on this site. Welcome.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 10, 2022)

That’s an OA candidate if I ever saw one. Welcome to the CABE!


----------



## Boris (Feb 10, 2022)

Can you tell if this bike was red at one time. Maybe rub some WD40 on underside of bottom bracket, or remove the fork and check the steer tube for original color. If it was red, OA (oxalic acid) could turn it pink. It's happened to me. Haven't had similar issues with other colors however.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 10, 2022)

Boris said:


> Can you tell if this bike was red at one time. Maybe rub some WD40 on underside of bottom bracket, or remove the fork and check the steer tube for original color. If it was red, OA (oxalic acid) could turn it pink. It's happened to me. Haven't had similar issues with other colors however.




If that's a 1954 or 1955 Red Tiger, there probably isn't much left of the red paint coloring in that Opalescent paint. No red oxide in that paint tint, so it should be safe in an OA bath.


----------



## DNINIT (Feb 11, 2022)

Boris said:


> Can you tell if this bike was red at one time. Maybe rub some WD40 on underside of bottom bracket, or remove the fork and check the steer tube for original color. If it was red, OA (oxalic acid) could turn it pink. It's happened to me. Haven't had similar issues with other colors however.



Yes it has red on it in places. Not bad for 20 bucks!


----------



## DNINIT (Feb 11, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Wow, someone was using that for yard art. Judging by the chain guard, that's most likely a 1954-55 model.
> 
> Welcome to the Cabe!



I found the numbers 


GTs58 said:


> Wow, someone was using that for yard art. Judging by the chain guard, that's most likely a 1954-55 model.
> 
> Welcome to the Cabe!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 11, 2022)

DNINIT said:


> Not bad for 20 bucks!



All day every day nice score


----------



## bloo (Feb 11, 2022)

That serial is either 1954 or 1956 according to the CABE serial number lists. Based on @GTs58 's post, I am betting 1954.

https://thecabe.com/serial-numbers/schwinn-serial-numbers-1952-1969/


----------



## 1817cent (Feb 11, 2022)

The first classic bike in my collection was a 61 Blue Tiger i got at a yard sale for $10.  That bike led to 7 B6's, 2 Phantoms, 6 Deluxe prewar Autocycles, 2 Aerocycles, and numerous lesser bikes over the years.  Watch out!  This hobby kinda grows on you!


----------



## nick tures (Feb 11, 2022)

welcome to the cabe !!


----------



## DNINIT (Feb 22, 2022)

bloo said:


> That serial is either 1954 or 1956 according to the CABE serial number lists. Based on @GTs58 's post, I am betting 1954.
> 
> https://thecabe.com/serial-numbers/schwinn-serial-numbers-1952-1969/



That’s cool because I also have two 1954 ford cars!


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 22, 2022)

Yup, a 1954 Tiger. The serial number was stamped in the second week of August. That chain guard was 1954-55 piece and it has the early Weinmann brake levers.


----------



## DNINIT (Feb 24, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Yup, a 1954 Tiger. The serial number was stamped in the second week of August. That chain guard was 1954-55 piece and it has the early Weinmann brake levers.



Awesome thanks! Probably just put some tires on it for now.


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 24, 2022)

How rare to find one with the original headlight.  Be sure to read the pinned thread on how 1-3/4” does NOT = 1.75” when it comes to 26” tires for a Schwinn middleweight. Welcome to the CABE; ask as many questions as needed.


----------



## DNINIT (Feb 24, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> How rare to find one with the original headlight.  Be sure to read the pinned thread on how 1-3/4” does NOT = 1.75” when it comes to 26” tires for a Schwinn middleweight. Welcome to the CABE; ask as many questions as needed.



Thank you! I was thinking the same thing about the headlamp. Also with all the extras as well.


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 24, 2022)

The headlight was a dealer option but it’s so rare to find one still on a bike.  For whatever reason, so many seem to be discarded.  Here’s a dealer brochure for a Tiger.  At the time, Schwinn was using the 26 X 1.75 designation, but the rims were S7 rims and today’s 26 X 1.75 tires will no fit an S7 rim.


----------



## Notagamerguy (Feb 24, 2022)

Is there a date stamped on the rear sturmey archer hub?


----------



## Boris (Feb 25, 2022)

I'd like to see photos of both sides of the complete bike.


----------



## Skunkrivercycles (Feb 25, 2022)

Sweet!! I'd oil it up, repack the bearings, oil the hub and throw on some tires. What a beaut.


----------



## DNINIT (Feb 28, 2022)

Notagamerguy said:


> Is there a date stamped on the rear sturmey archer hub?



I will look. Thanks


----------



## DNINIT (Feb 28, 2022)

Boris said:


> I'd like to see photos of both sides of the complete bike.



I will get some.


----------



## DNINIT (Feb 28, 2022)

Skunkrivercycles said:


> Sweet!! I'd oil it up, repack the bearings, oil the hub and throw on some tires. What a beaut.



That's my plan for now. Is there a good place to get the tires? Maybe just a local bike store?


----------



## bloo (Feb 28, 2022)

This still has the Schwinn S-7 rims, right?

The tires are special and there are not a lot of options. They are 26x1-3/4 and as @Rivnut already mentioned NOT 26x1.75.

There are also in recent times "26x2x1-3/4" brick tread tires made to fit these S7 rims that are oversize. The brick tread looks a lot like the original Schwinn tread. They are wonderful. I can't say enough good about them, and they are definitely what I would get. @mrg here on the CABE has the best price, but only ships if you get 3 sets. If you only need the one set, and happen to be local to him that would be the best option. Otherwise Ebay, but they cost a little more. If you have an LBS that understands this old stuff, they might be able to get them as well.


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 28, 2022)

The trick to buying tires that fit your rims is the ISO number.  The Schwinn middleweight S7 rims take an ISO 571. That’s 571 mm across the BSD - bead seat diameter - of the rim.  The Schwinn S2 rims have an ISO of 559.  Every other manufacture’s middleweight bikes take the 559 ISO tires.  There’s another number that’s part of the number that tells you the width. Two different tires might have an ISO of 559 but the other number will tell you if it’s a balloon tire or a middleweight tire, or an oversized width title.  Google “Sheldon Brown bicycle tires“ and you’ll find more info on tire sizes than you imagined existed.  The first number is the width, the second is the bead seat diameter ( the one that tells you the rim diameter.). IF, and this is a big IF, you could find some original tires expressed in decimals - 26 X 1.75 - that came out when Schwinn first introduced the S7 wheels that are ISO 571 tires.  Other tire manufacturers did the same but these tires will be ~ 70 years old and would only be good for display. Along with the size in decimals, they will have “For Schwinn S7 rims” cast into the sidewall right next to the decimal sizing.  If buying new tires for your middleweight S7 rims, look for the ISO of 571. That’s basically all you need to remember. I buying used tires, ISO 571 or “For Schwinn S7 rims.”


----------



## DNINIT (Mar 1, 2022)

DNINIT said:


> I will get some.


----------



## DNINIT (Mar 1, 2022)

Notagamerguy said:


> Is there a date stamped on the rear sturmey archer hub?


----------



## DNINIT (Mar 1, 2022)

Notagamerguy said:


> Is there a date stamped on the rear sturmey archer hub?


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 1, 2022)

DNINIT said:


> View attachment 1580364




Looks like it's for sure a 1954 Tiger. 😎  The new middleweights were on the streets in some areas by June 1954.


----------

